# Samsung S Voice Integration



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

Just discovered something that maybe very useful for all who use Samsung phones. I have a 2014 328 with Tech package (iDrive has MN-002.002 & TN-002.018.005 after applying UPD05021) and a Samsung Galaxy S4 phone, running Android 4.4.2.

I am able to use Samsung S Voice through the car; in other words, I can activate S Voice using long push on steering wheel button and have S Voice execute and annunciate commands (comes out over car's speakers):
First off, Blue tooth pair your phone and Car 
Sitting in car, go to phone's SETTING >MORE >LOCATION >MY PLACES >CAR >BLUETOOTH 
Now whenever you get in the car with phone and its Bluetooth is on, the phone goes into the Hands-Free mode and you can use S Voice commands and when you get text (SMS) messages, S Voice will ask you if you want it read out loud and then you can even reply to it.

You can easily tell the difference between the BMW and Samsung Voices -- Samsung's sound very artificial and S Voice sometimes has difficulties figuring out what you are saying.

Having said that, however, it is pretty useful -- now, if we only had EMail!
Hope that helps!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a Note 3. I don't see "Location" in the "More settings" submenu. Do we have different menus?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

We may. Look for MY PLACES somewhere off of SETTINGS

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> We may. Look for MY PLACES somewhere off of SETTINGS
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


A post script.

Looking at my Samsung S4 menu:
SETTINGS -> More -> LOCATION (at top of list) -> MY PLACES (at end of list under heading PLACE) -> CAR

I give that to you to help you find where there may be a similar entry on Samsung Note 3 SETTINGS 
Hope that helps!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Found it. Thanks! What is the benefit of tagging home or office? 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Not really sure. I have MY HOME recognized by GPS location (from Google Maps) & our home wi-fi. Think it may be used by Google Maps? 

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## donsbabybeamer (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a 2014 428IX with Nav., using a Samsung Note 4. Because I have the S Voice off and use only Google now on my phone, when I long press the voice activation button on my steering wheel it opens Google Now and works through the stereo system. It is perfectly clear and gives me all the functions it does on the phone, IE: call (name), Text (name) open any app, what's the weather like, etc. etc.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

I had problems getting Google Voice to activate so I downloaded hi-res S voice & slowed down speech rate -- but that was a previous version of Google & iDrive 's Media (MN) software. Will give Google Voice another try


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

donsbabybeamer said:


> I have a 2014 428IX with Nav., using a Samsung Note 4. Because I have the S Voice off and use only Google now on my phone, when I long press the voice activation button on my steering wheel it opens Google Now and works through the stereo system. It is perfectly clear and gives me all the functions it does on the phone, IE: call (name), Text (name) open any app, what's the weather like, etc. etc.


BTW, did you disable the S Voice App using Apps manager or how did you get S Voice "out of the way"?


----------

